# Ischgl IRONBIKE



## snemeis (3. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

findet sich hier noch jemand der am 14.08. auch nach Ischgl fährt ?

Vielleicht kann jemand was zur Strecke sagen ?

Michi


----------



## Superfriend (3. August 2010)

Weclhe Runde willst Du denn fahren? Im Rennen bin ich bis dato nur die mittlere Runde gefahren, die die kleine einschließt. Auch dieses Jahr werde ich wieder die mittlere in Angriff nehmen. Von Touren kenne ich aber auch Teile der großen Runde.

Also: Charakteristisch sind die wirklich steilen Anstiege. Über lange Passagen geht es da im kleinsten Gang bergauf. Die Zeitlimits sind großzügig gesteckt. Spaßig und nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist der alpine Trail auf der Schlussabfahrt der mittleren Runde. Auch auf der ersten Abfahrt (noch innerhalb der kleinen Runde) ist ein kleiner Trail eingebaut, der aber aufgrund von Überfüllung wahrscheinlich wieder zur Schiebestrecke wird. Verpfelgung und Orga ansonsten super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (3. August 2010)

snemeis schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann jemand was zur Strecke sagen ?



Hi,

hier gibts Infos zum Ironbike und der Strecke:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406403&highlight=ironbike
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=230815&highlight=ironbike

Die Langstrecke hatte bei mir uebrigens < 3.400hm (gemessen mit HAC4). Fand ich trotzdem schwer.


----------



## Tobi-161 (3. August 2010)

stimmt, es graut einen immer wieder. Aber es geht jedes Jahr besser!

Ist ein großer Vorteil wenn man weiß was noch auf einen wartet, ich war letztes Jahr (beim dritten Mal) ziemlich erstaunt wieviel man am letzten Anstieg fahren kann!
Vielleicht lags auch nur an der Flasche Cola die es vorher gab (Verpflegung=)


----------



## snemeis (3. August 2010)

Super, danke für die Antworten.

Wenn dann werde ich die mittlere Strecke fahren.

Mal sehen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## ]:-> (6. August 2010)

Was ist denn das jetzt, Schnee bis zur Idalpe, die Greitspitze sieht ja aus wie im tiefsten Winter... -5°
http://www.bergfex.at/ischgl/webcams/


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2010)

cool. schön, dass ich schon angemeldet bin.


----------



## Bautiger (7. August 2010)

hallo 


> cool. schön, dass ich schon angemeldet bin.


dito.
egal mim bike hoch,mit ski runter


----------



## Felix91123456 (8. August 2010)

Grüzi Zusammen,

bin dieses Jahr schon Touren mit ca. 3000HM gefahren, wie gesagt, Touren und kein Marathon, nen Marathon eigentlich noch nie, also bisher nix professionelles. Wie schauts aus, fahren da auch Leute zum Spaß mit um die Strecke zu packen oder nur Wettkampffahrer?
Von den Zeiten aus dem letzten Jahr bis zu 8,5h sollte die große Runde mit nem gemütlichen Tempo drin sein, oder?

Gruß Felix


----------



## ]:-> (8. August 2010)

> Wie schauts aus, fahren da auch Leute zum Spaß mit um die Strecke zu packen oder nur Wettkampffahrer?


Auch wenn ich noch nie dabei war, würde ich sagen der Übergang ist absolut fließend wie bei jedem Marathon. Wenn du dir zutraust die Zeitlimits zu packen...auf gehts!

Was die Strecke angeht, sind halt sehr lange, z.T. sacksteile Anstiege. Dazu gehts in ordentlich Höhe und dünne Luft. Wenn deine Touren die hm im Mittelgebirge über 20 Anstiege gesammelt haben is das sicher was anderes, wenn du in den Alpen unterwegs warst kannst du sicher gut vergleichen. Vergleich doch einfach mal was du so gefahren bist mit dem Höhenprofil auf der Homepage.


----------



## Bautiger (9. August 2010)

hallo

also der ischgl ironbike war mein erster alpiner marathon,und trotz kompletter schieberei von samnaun aus (war brotfertig ) kam ich noch ne halbe stunde vor zielschluss rein.
der kopf muss halt mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (9. August 2010)

nach der zweiten Auffahrt bei ca 2500m haste noch die Wahlmöglichkeit auf die Mitteldistanz abzubiegen.
Danach gibts nur durchhalten.
Ein Marathon lebt von den Nichtprofimassen, die Pros. sind nur das Aushängeschild.


----------



## Trailhunterer (10. August 2010)

lt. wetterbericht solltet ihr regenklamotten mit ordentlich was drunter mitnehmen


----------



## Tobi-161 (10. August 2010)

wieso, am Samstag wird die Prognose ja besser. Ist schon fast auf dem letztjährigen Niveau. (und da hats einen nur am letzten Gipfel erwischt...)

abwarten... dort dürfte es zumindest nicht allzu schlammig werden. Nur kalt


----------



## Trailhunterer (10. August 2010)

Hi Tobi,

hast du einen speziellen Draht zum Wettergott.

Ich seh bei den Vorhersagen nur Regen und Kälte


----------



## Bautiger (10. August 2010)

hallo

kräht der hahn aufm mist ändert sichs wetter oder s bleibt wie isch.
egal ich freu mich aufs ironbike,und schlimmer wies salzkammergut letztes jahr kanns gar net sein


----------



## powderJO (11. August 2010)

es wird nicht regnen. basta.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nevibikerin (11. August 2010)

Welchen Tipp für die Reifenwahl ( wenn es regnen sollte)? reicht Race King oder sind ein paar Stollen mehr zu empfehlen. Ist es meist Schotter/Steine oder kann es auch schlammig werden?


----------



## Trailhunterer (11. August 2010)

der meiste anteil ist teer und schotter


----------



## Superfriend (11. August 2010)

Ich fahr da Rons, egal welches Wetter. Was groberes ist m.E. nicht nötig. Bin letztes Jahr die Strecke mit Nobby Nic und einem (kleinen) Fat Albert gefahren, was maßlos übermotorisiert ist.


----------



## Trailhunterer (12. August 2010)

und ausserdem sind die wege da oben so steil, das sich das wasser nicht lange hält.


----------



## Trailhunterer (12. August 2010)

So, Wetter soll passen, bezahlt is auch, dann grüss ich schon mal alle anderen Teilnehmer aus dem Forum


----------



## powderJO (12. August 2010)

cool. bin morgen schon da - ne kleine aufwärmrunde drehen, um zu sehen wie's mir geht. komme unter der woche überhaupt nicht mehr dazu, zu trainieren im moment und bin mal gespannt wie es geht...



...nur gut, dass man wie im stubai zur not auf die mittelstrecke abbiegen kann...


----------



## Trailhunterer (12. August 2010)

so ist es.

werde morgen gegen 11 Uhr auf dem grossen Parkplatz unterhalt der Silvrettabahn aufschlagen


----------



## Tobi-161 (12. August 2010)

dann klopf ich nach dem Startnummernabholen mal an und schau ob jemand da is


----------



## Trailhunterer (12. August 2010)

mit Sicherheit.

werd den ganzen tag die füsse hochlegen

lach

ciao

bis morgen


----------



## Tobi-161 (12. August 2010)

wenn niemand da ist, mach ich mich mit dem allseits bekannten MTB-Jodl-Ruf bemerkbar. Antwortest halt dann auf die gleiche Weise. Dann wirds lustig in Ischgl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (13. August 2010)

****! Hab 540km Anreise....hoffe das Wetter passt.
Roter vergammelter Mercedes Sprinter am Parkplatz. 

Greez


----------



## tknauth (13. August 2010)

Letzten Sonnabend war es fast trocken. Ab 2500 lag Schnee!

Die Strecke stellt kaum technische Ansprüche, vom Greitspitz runter wirds bei Schnee wohl per Fuss gehen.

Verflegung und Orga ist Top! Meist so um die 700 Starter, nach der Einführungsrunde 27 km, wo auch schon mal mit Leihbikes mit Seitenständer gefahren wird, geht es steil auf Asphalt später Schotter rauf auf 2800.

Reifenwahl je nach Gusto, jedes kg was nicht berghoch muss hilft!

Leider wurde das Rennen um eine Woche verschoben, so konnte ich dieses Jahr nur laufen. Auch hier wollte man eigentlich bis auf den Greitspitz, wurde aber wegen Schnee und Kälte abgesagt.

Gruß Toni


----------



## powderJO (15. August 2010)

ola,

bin wieder zurück aus ischgl. strecke war härter als im letzter jahr da der schlamm ordentlich gesaugt hat. war trotzdem ein paar minuten schneller und bin daher ganz zufrieden. athmo fand ich diesmal super - mit start und ziel im ort war auch die stimmung da, die ich im letzten jahr noch so vermisst habe. und das wichtigste: allen vorhersagen zum trotz war das wetter gut - auch heute ist sich noch eine super tour ins jamtal ausgegangen.




zu beklagen habe ich mal wieder einen fast-verlust und einen total verlust. den sattel bzw. die schraube der klemmung konnte ich noch retten die sonnenbrille leider nicht mehr. also:


wer eine *oakley m-frame* sonnenbrille gefunden hat bitte melden. das gestell ist schwarz, die gläser sind orange. verloren habe ich sie zwischen galtür und ischgl - auf dem rückweg der ersten runde.


----------



## christian^2 (16. August 2010)

Schön wars in Ischgl 
Christian


----------



## The Tretschwein (16. August 2010)

jo der schlamm hat Zeit gekostet. War leider langsamer als letztes Jahr..


----------



## Chr!s (16. August 2010)

Bis zur Greitspitze liefs sehr gut bei mir, trotz Schlamm und allem. Auch Salaaser-Trail war gut zu fahren, weil diesmal niemand vor mir gebremst hat. Aber dieser ver.... (denkt euch euren Teil ) Palinkopf... Jedes Jahr das Gleiche, man fragt sich warum... Vergisst der Mensch so schnell oder warum steht man dann im nächsten Jahr schon wieder am Start?
Hab vielmehr schieben- und sogar stehen! müssen als jemals zu vor. Trotzdem meine pers. Bestleistung gefahren, trotz deutlichem Trainingsrückstand zu den Vorjahren... Keine Ahnung wie das geht...


----------



## Superfriend (16. August 2010)

Auch ich bin wieder zurück, allerdings erst nach dem kleinen Umweg einer OP und dem Anlegen einer Beinschiene und eines Armgipses: Sturz auf der Schlussabfahrt, Schleimbeutel im Knie kam raus, Verdacht auf Kahnbeinfraktur wird sich hoffentlich noch als negativ erweisen. 
Das Rennen war trotzdem gut, ich bin wie im Vorjahr Mitteldistanz gefahren und konnte sogar verletzt noch die letzten Kilometer ins Ziel rollen. Ohne Sturz hätte ich sogar meine persönliche Bestmarke unterboten.


----------



## Chr!s (16. August 2010)

Oha! Na dann drücken wir dir mal die Daumen, dass alles wieder wird!

Täusche ich mich, oder hat sportograf dieses Jahr deutlich weniger Fotos geschossen? Es gibt von mir lediglich 2 Bilder. Da sollte ich wohl besser nicht die Foto-Flat ankreuzen, oder?


----------



## Trailhunterer (16. August 2010)

bei mir sind 20 bilder dabei, auch wenn ich nicht der schnellste war.
na 2011 kann nach 2010 nur wieder besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. August 2010)

habe nach dem rennen auf dem parkplatz mal nach dir gefragt (bei tobi, von dem ich auch nur anhand des trikots vermuten konnte das er ist) aber nicht gefunden. hatte noch eine wurst übrig aus'm stubai...


----------



## Trailhunterer (16. August 2010)

Schade, hab mich extra mit dem Hollandmobil am Parkplatz breit gemacht.
Den Tobi habe ich leider nicht gesehen.
Dafür hab ich das Tretschweinchen gefunden.


----------



## Tobi-161 (17. August 2010)

aha... welches Kennzeichen? (PN?)
bin nach dem Rennen gleich ins Hotel, mir war kalt 

Ich war auch langsamer als letztes Jahr, hab unter anderem mein Bike mal im Bach gewaschen. Ohne Öl fährt sichs besser als mit verschlammtem Bike/Kette (...und ich war nicht der Einzige )

Schön das es nicht geregnet hat! Schade das die Fotos total langweilig sind. Vor 2 Jahren gabs oben auf dem Trail einen Automaten und Bilder von dem letzten großen Bach. Dann halt ned...


----------



## powderJO (17. August 2010)

habe den rennbericht jetzt im blog. ein paar fotos sind auch dabei - allerdings nur ein paar vom rennen. eins zeigt auch den bautiger. bekomme aber in der nächsten woche noch ziemlich viele fotos, die meine begleiter gemacht haben. sollte ich jemand erkennen stelle ich sie ein zum runterladen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (17. August 2010)

wie kommt man den in den ersten Startblock? Früh anmelden?

Hab grad gesehen: meine Zeit war zwar schlechter, aber die Platzierung ist besser. Bei euch auch so?


----------



## Bautiger (17. August 2010)

hallo

@tobi 1.ter Startblock=lizenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (18. August 2010)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> wie kommt man den in den ersten Startblock? Früh anmelden?
> 
> Hab grad gesehen: meine Zeit war zwar schlechter, aber die Platzierung ist besser. Bei euch auch so?



Ja, in den ersten Block kommst du nur mit ner Lizenz, bringt nach meiner Erfahrung für die Langdistanz aber nicht viel, weil du ja sowieso nach Puls fährst oder zumindest fahren solltest...

Bei mir ist's umgekehrt. Im Vergleich zu 2008 (2009 kann ich nicht zählen und 2007 sowieso nicht...) ist die Zeit etwas besser aber die Platzierung etwas zurück. Aber nicht unwesentlich.


----------



## Tobi-161 (18. August 2010)

Danke für die Info!
Lizenz würde mir nichts bringen, wäre etwas übertrieben. Ich geh dann mal lieber wieder trainieren


----------



## powderJO (18. August 2010)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Lizenz würde mir nichts bringen, wäre etwas übertrieben. Ich geh dann mal lieber wieder trainieren



die lizenz bringt bei solchen rennen wie ischgl eh keine vorteile - zumindest wenn man die langstrecke fährt. 
bei rennen in denen es direkt in einen trail oder sonstige engstellen geht schon - dann vermeidet man die staus. vorteile hat es auch, wenn man nur die kurzstrecke oder die mittelstrecke fährt - dann ist man auf jeden fall von anfang an bei den schnellen leuten dabei - gerade auf flachpassagen in denen auch der windschatten eine rolle spielt von vorteil, da du weiter hinten selten gleichstarke mitstreiter findest. 
ohne lizenz heißt die alternative dann halt: früh in den startblock stellen. 


mein grund für die lizenz ist aber ein ganz anderer: ich bin bei rennen und im training im falle eines falles definitiv versichert. viele vergessen, dass es durchaus problematisch werden kann mit der kranken- und unfallversicherung wenn man sich im rennen oder im training ablegt.


----------



## Trailhunterer (18. August 2010)

mitnichten macht es auch beim ischgler auf der mittel oder langdistanz einen unterschied, wo man startet.
bin dieses jahr, wegen faulheit, von ganz hinten gestarten.
das war schlichtweg eine katastrophe.
die "Anfängerelite" fährt da hinten kreuz und quer. da biste bald mehr beschäftigt, nicht auf die nase zu fliegen, als vorwärts zu kommen.

deine aspekte bzgl. Absicherung beim rennen und co, sind mehr als plausibel. wenn dann der vorteil der "ersten" startreihe dazukommt, sollte ich mir das für 2011 auch überlegen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (18. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...
> 
> mein grund für die lizenz ist aber ein ganz anderer: ich bin bei rennen und im training im falle eines falles definitiv versichert. viele vergessen, dass es durchaus problematisch werden kann mit der kranken- und unfallversicherung wenn man sich im rennen oder im training ablegt.



Bin ich hier im Team auch wenn ich ein Trainingstagebuch führe und meine Rennen aus Versicherungsgründen beim Teamchef anmelde 

Ja das mit dem Windschatten stimmt wohl. Hatte 15 oder 20 Leute um mich rum und versuchte (als ausgewiesener Zeitfahrspezialist) was voranzutreiben. Aber man wird einfach gandenlos im Stich gelassen. Da wär sicher noch was gegangen. (gut auf der Langen ist das nicht so wild...)
Ansonsten hing ich nur im Galtürer-Trail etwas fest. Und nach dem Idjoch bin ich dann die Bremse


----------



## Bautiger (19. August 2010)

hallo
mein grund mir ne lizenz zu holen ist ein einziges cc rennen im jahr,bike the rock in heubach nur mit lizenz kannst du dort die profistrecke fahren,dann allerdings gleich bundesliga da fühlte ich mich dieses jahr gleich gut aufgehoben


----------



## Bergaufziege (19. August 2010)

Also dann lieg ich also im allgemeinen Trend,dass die Zeiten langsamer waren? Obwohl ich heuer mehr gefahren bin als letztes Jahr....... Gut, ich muss mich jetzt als "Freizeitradler"  zwischen euch Profis hier outen  Bin mitteldistanz gefahren und  habe 10 minuten länger gebraucht als letztes Jahr. Oder nur ne schlechte Tagesform weil ich schlecht geschlafen habe???
Ansonsten fand ichs wieder Klasse, nächstes Jahr wieder! (Werde noch härter Trainieren!)  Auch die Bilder sind viele und toll geworden, nur , schade, eben nicht von dieser Bachdurchfahrt, diese hatte heuer "gefühlte" 30cm mehr Wasserstand


----------



## powderJO (19. August 2010)

Bergaufziege schrieb:


> Gut, ich muss mich jetzt als "Freizeitradler"  zwischen euch Profis hier outen



naja - ich denke wir sind alle noch mehr oder weniger hobbyfahrer - mit oder ohne lizenz. ich z.b. jedenfalls trainiere max 12 stunden die woche - mehr ist jobbedingt nicht drin, in schnitt habe ich knapp 8 stunden die woche, in der letzten zeit sind es noch weniger. 

was ich damit sagen will: die lizenz macht aus einem biker noch keinen profi - und nicht jeder biker ohne lizenz ist automatisch ein hobbyfahrer.


----------



## Trailhunterer (19. August 2010)

o.k., ich werd mir für kommendes jahr ne lizenz holen.

dann bin ich lizensierter Hobbyfahrer


----------



## Compagnon (19. August 2010)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Windschatten stimmt wohl. Hatte 15 oder 20 Leute um mich rum und versuchte (als ausgewiesener Zeitfahrspezialist) was voranzutreiben. Aber man wird einfach gandenlos im Stich gelassen. Da wär sicher noch was gegangen. (gut auf der Langen ist das nicht so wild...)D


Das ist echt übel. Genial sind wirklich die Typen, die im Windschatten fahren und dann von hinten rausschießen, damit man möglichst den Anschluss verliert. Frag mich jedesmal, was das für eine Mentalität ist. Auf der flachen "Abfahrt" in der Startrunde hatte ich gefühlt Gegenwind, eine schnellere Gruppe konnte ich nicht einholen, was blieb war wieder so ein Affe Ansonsten war der Schlamm dank der unzähligen Kettenfahrzeuge auf der Greitspitze echt die Hölle. Kette mit Banane einfetten, auf die Idee kam einer in Samnaun. Ansonsten: die Verpflegung ist (abgesehen von der in Samnaun) wirklich gut und mit Kräuterlimonade und Kaminwurzen auch für Hobbyfahrer geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufziege (19. August 2010)

Gut, hatte da auch so ein "Windschatten" Erlebnis:
Bin ab Galtür relativ flott Richtung Ischgl, habe dabei 3 oder 4 einzelne Fahrer überholt die etwas langsamer als ich waren...presche "Anschlag"  über diesen Feldweg am Bach  weil ich das Stück so richtig geil schnell finde. Irgendwann schau ich mal um und bemerke, dass die 4 alle geschlossen hinter mir waren  Hat  mich jetzt aber auch nicht geärgert, nö fand ich schon wieder amüsant...(da kommt man sich richtig gut und schnell vor!)  Dafür hatte ich letztes Jahr auf diesem Stück nen D-Zug erwischt


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (21. August 2010)

Weil hier das Thema "Lizenz" aufkam... 
Würde mich auch interessieren aus genannten Gründen. 
Wie kommt man denn am besten an eine Lizenz und wie ist der Kostenaufwand?
Kette mit Banabe schmieren...? Das hat was! Auf die Idee kam ich leider nicht und musste nach diversen Kettenklemmern im Carbon abbrechen. Und das war eine lange Schiebestrecke von der Alp Trida zurück...
Aber nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## fire411g (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal hören, ob es hier jemanden gibt der den Ironbike schon mit einem 29er gefahren ist. Und vor allem welches ihr als das bessere Bike für die große Runde einschätzt.

LG fire


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (19. Oktober 2010)

Karl Platt!
Und der wurde 2. !


----------



## ]:-> (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würde sagen, das leichtere ist das bessere Bike in Ischgl, sind ja doch einige -verflixt steile- Höhenmeter 
Ansonsten denke ich tun sich die beiden dort nicht wirklich viel...der limitierende Faktor an den steilen sachen sind dann doch eher die Beine.


----------



## Tobi-161 (20. Oktober 2010)

gibt mir Sicherheit Strecken auf denen 29er Vorteile haben, aber in Ischgl denke ich nicht. Höheres Gewicht und auf den Trails macht man das auch nicht gut, bis auf ein paar Stellen sind die recht flowig. Keine Wurzeln oder Stufen...
dafür ein paar sauenge Kurven in denen ein 26er sicher wendiger ist...


----------



## fire411g (20. Oktober 2010)

Das hatte ich schon vermutet. Nur weil mal jemand mit einem 29er gut plaziert war heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das auch das optimale Bike ist. Da es ja ein paar sehr steile Stücke geben soll ist weniger Gewicht sicher das wichtigste. Und nehmen wir mal an ich möchte das ganze auch noch in einer guten Zeit fahren, dann sehe ich natürlich zu, dass ich das optimale Rad habe.

LG fire


----------



## roba (25. November 2010)

Hat einer vielleicht schon eine Info, wann der Ironbike 2011 stattfindet?
Die Homepage gibt leider noch gar nichts her.


----------



## the.mtb.biker (25. November 2010)

roba schrieb:


> Hat einer vielleicht schon eine Info, wann der Ironbike 2011 stattfindet?
> Die Homepage gibt leider noch gar nichts her.


 
06.08.2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roba (25. November 2010)

the.mtb.biker schrieb:


> 06.08.2011



Danke


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (25. November 2010)

Ist der Termin offiziell bestätigt?


----------



## the.mtb.biker (25. November 2010)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Ist der Termin offiziell bestätigt?



Ja, ich finde es in einem italienischen webmagazin
http://www.solobike.it/solobike/news/Gi%E0-definita-data-della-Ischgl-Iron-Bike-2011-25-09-2010

Ich weiss auch dass Ischgl ist vielleicht in eine neue marathon-cup mit andrere MX (vielleicht auch unsere WM-Marathon in Montebelluna-Italien...).


----------



## roba (26. November 2010)

Mist Leider kann ich an diesem Termin nicht Hatte gehofft, dass er wieder in der Zeit wie dieses Jahr stattfindet. Echt schade


----------



## Superfriend (27. November 2010)

Gott sei Dank, an dem Termin kann ich nicht.


----------



## Nodu (25. März 2013)

Ist zwar ein alter Thread, aber das Thema ist ja weiterhin aktuell.

Ich würd den Ironbike auch mal gerne antesten. Dazu habe ich eine Ausrüstungstechnische Frage: Sind Klickpedale hierfür ein absolutes MUSS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (26. März 2013)

Nein, Klickpedale sind in der Ausschreibung nicht vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Nodu (26. März 2013)

Ok, aber fällt es arg auf, wenn man mit normalen Turnschuhen den Ironbike (mittlere Tour) fährt?
Ich möcht da nur durchkommen, mit von mir aus etwa halbe Stunde Zeitpuffer bis zum Zeitlimit.


----------



## powderJO (28. März 2013)

ist doch egal - wenn du nicht mit klickies fahren möchtest, wirst du deswegen sicher nicht blöd angeschaut werden.


----------



## e.biemold (29. März 2013)

Vor 2 Jahren habe ich jemand überholt in den letzten aufstieg nach den Palinkopf der Plattformpedale benutzte.


----------



## ]:-> (6. April 2013)

Nodu schrieb:


> Ok, aber fällt es arg auf, wenn man mit normalen Turnschuhen den Ironbike (mittlere Tour) fährt?
> Ich möcht da nur durchkommen, mit von mir aus etwa halbe Stunde Zeitpuffer bis zum Zeitlimit.



Ist doch kein Problem. Nur Mut. Komisch geschaut wird vielleicht wenn du dich direkt in der allerersten Reihe am Flatterband anstellst - aber sonst...hab Spass! Kenne z.B. ein Mädel die auch nur mit Flats die Marathons fährt, da wird aber eher dumm geguckt wenn sie lauter pieckfein ausgestattete Jungs abhängt ... bergauf wie bergab


----------



## luigiskalar (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe an euch eine kurze Frage.
Ich habe es dieses Jahr wirklich gewagt und mich beim IRONBIKE angemeldet.

Aber ganz ehrlich hab ich jetzt schon ein wenig Bammel !! .-)

Was denkt Ihr ? Ist für jemand der (Stand heut) etwa 4000 Rennradkilometer in den Beinen hat, der Ironbike machbar? Also ich denke die mittlere Strecke werd ich in Angriff nehmen, aber träumen tuh ich von der Grossen ! 

Alpine Erfahrung habe ich schon gemacht.

Bin 2004 den Nationalpark Bike Marathon in Scoul gefahren (104km/3000HM) und 2010 war ich in Livigno beim La Pedaleta (80/2800).

Ist der Ironbike extrem schwerer ?


Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## luigiskalar (8. Juli 2013)

Ich bins nochmal,

zur Info beim Bikemarathon in Scoul habe ich auf die ungefähr 100km 9h gebraucht, da habe ich aber auch an jeder Ecke Fotos gemacht 

In Livigno hab ich für die 80km 7h gebraucht, wobei man da fast nur auf Trails unterwegs ist  Kam mir zumindest so vor 

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## venschla (8. Juli 2013)

Ganz einfach, wenn du angemeldet bist, fahr mit !!! 

Bin dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal dabei, und werde die mittlere Runde fahren. Vor der Strecke habe ich Respekt, aber mir ist wichtig dabei sein, und ankommen. Wenn möglich nicht als letzter !!!


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (8. Juli 2013)

@luigiskalar
Wenn Du in Livigno 7 Stunden gefahren bist, brauchst Du für Ischgl vermutlich auch nicht länger. Es sind auf der langen Strecke 1000hm mehr, dafür technisch zu 90% einfach. Die Trails machen Spaß und sind flüssig zu fahren, die Abfahrten schnell, der Anstieg zur Idalp größtenteils Asphalt. Dafür steil;-)
Der letzte Berg ab Samnaun ist halt lang und steil. Selbst wenn Du dort viel schiebst, kommst Du da auch noch drüber.
Also mach Dir keinen Stress, notfalls schwenkst Du halt nach der Idalp auf die mittlere Distanz um und freust Dich auf die Trailabfahrt!


----------



## luigiskalar (8. Juli 2013)

Servus steppenwolf , vielen Dank für deine Antwort . 
Da bin ich ein wenig erleichtert und bin gespannt wie es kommen wird. 
Das wichtigste ist das Wetter spielt mit ;-)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigiskalar (9. Juli 2013)

Servus,

danke für Deine Antwort.
Ja auf jedenfall fahr ich mit.
Wie Du sagst "durchkommen und ankommen" ist das Wichtigste.

Wenn dann noch das Wetter passt und man die Landschaft "vielleicht" noch ein wenig geniesen kann, dann war das ein schöner Saisonhöhepunkt !

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja 


Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## venschla (9. Juli 2013)

Ja die Landschaft dort ist traumhaft !
Ich verbinde den Ironbike mit einer Woche Urlaub 
Wir sehen uns


----------



## luigiskalar (23. Juli 2013)

Servus,

so nun ist es ja nimmer lange, dann steigt mein Saisonhöhepunkt.

Was zieht Ihr denn Klamottenteschnisch an beim Ironbike?
Da gehts ja fast auf 3000 Metern hoch ?

Dort ist es doch bestimmt kalt?
Hab da keine grosse Erfahrung.

Reicht eine Windweste ? Armlinge + Beinlinge ? oder muss es schon Winterlich sein ? 


Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## venschla (23. Juli 2013)

Ich würde alles mitnehmen, und spontan entscheiden, was anzuziehen ist. Werde ich auch so machen.

Oben am Idjoch und der Greitspitz ist es schon recht kühl, einstellige Temperaturen.


----------



## powderJO (23. Juli 2013)

so wie die temperaturen im moment sind, braucht man nix, da reicht kurz/kurz auch oben an idjoch und greitspitz. aber es sind die alpen und man sollte den wetterbericht immer im blick haben, wetterumstürze / gewitter sind immer drin. und dann kann es auch sehr schnell sehr frostig werden. also alles für jedes wetter mitnehmen und vor ort am starttag entscheiden, was man anzieht und mitnimmt.


----------



## venschla (23. Juli 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> so wie die temperaturen im moment sind, braucht man nix, da reicht kurz/kurz auch oben an idjoch und greitspitz. aber es sind die alpen und man sollte den wetterbericht immer im blick haben, wetterumstürze / gewitter sind immer drin. und dann kann es auch sehr schnell sehr frostig werden. also alles für jedes wetter mitnehmen und vor ort am starttag entscheiden, was man anzieht und mitnimmt.


 

Exakt!


----------



## luigiskalar (23. Juli 2013)

Danke Jungs ;-)


----------



## Haferstroh (23. Juli 2013)

Oja, der Ironbike.... Hab mir die lange vorgenommen. Auf Durchkommen fahren und Hauptsache nicht Letzter lautet die Devise


----------



## venschla (23. Juli 2013)

@ Haferstroh:

Welche Runde fährst du ??

Ich bin das erste mal dabei dieses Jahr. Werde die mittlere nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (23. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt die Langstrecke. Unter 6 Stunden wäre ein Traum. Meine letzten Erfahrungen mit Alpenmarathons sind lange her....10 Jahre genau


----------



## venschla (23. Juli 2013)

Dann mal viel Spaß/Erfolg


----------



## powderJO (24. Juli 2013)

ganz vielleicht komme ich auch wieder. dann aber nur als vorbereitung, muss erst mal wieder ins training einsteigen nach ewiger pause ...


----------



## luigiskalar (24. Juli 2013)

Wow !

Als Vorbereitung den Ironbike ? ;-)
Respekt .

Für mich würd es mein Saison Highlight 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juli 2013)

Die 3800hm in der Höhe sind wie 7600hm beí uns hier auf 300m Höhe


----------



## naishy (24. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Oja, der Ironbike.... Hab mir die lange  vorgenommen. Auf Durchkommen fahren und Hauptsache nicht Letzter lautet  die Devise






Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die Langstrecke. Unter 6 Stunden wäre ein Traum. Meine letzten Erfahrungen mit Alpenmarathons sind lange her....10 Jahre genau




Mit unter 6h Stunden als Ziel is Durchkommen kein Problem.

Bin letztes Jahr trotz mehrerer Pannen und die letzten 6km zu Fuß nicht letzter geworden. Waren zum Schluss jedoch knapp über 7h.
Dieses Jahr hoffentlich ohne Pannen auch unter 6h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigiskalar (25. Juli 2013)

Mal eine frage ? Wieviel km trainiert ihr so  ?
Ich glaube ihr seit alles Raketen ?

Wieviel km fährt ihr im Jahr ?
Ich will nur durchkommen so im 7h.
Aber 6, da trau ich mir nicht zu ;-)


----------



## powderJO (25. Juli 2013)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Wow !
> 
> Als Vorbereitung den Ironbike ? ;-)
> Respekt .
> ...




naja, mein training dieses jahr reicht schon aus, um relativ sicher sagen zu können, das ich die distanz grundsätzlich bewältigen kann. nur auf anschlag zu fahren geht halt im moment nicht, bzw. wäre nicht sinnvoll - damit würde ich mich wahrscheinlich komplett ins aus schießen. als trainingseinheit wäre mir es aber sehr willkommen - auch motivationstechnisch. quälen geht im rennen leichter als alleine irgendwo im wald ... 

momentan glaube ich aber noch weniger an einen start - gestern das erste mal nach dem derben einschlag vom samstag mal aufs bike gesetzt und musste nach 30 minuten abbrechen, weil ich den lenker nicht halten konnte mit der linken hand.


----------



## luigiskalar (25. Juli 2013)

Servus,

Das tut mir leid, ich hoffe dir geht's bald wieder besser

Gruß 
Jürgen


----------



## Haferstroh (26. Juli 2013)

Reifenwahl? Ich tendiere stark zum Nobby Nic Evo 2.2 vorne und Smart Sam Evo 2.2 hinten...


----------



## Cornells (27. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Reifenwahl? Ich tendiere stark zum Nobby Nic Evo 2.2 vorne und Smart Sam Evo 2.2 hinten...



Hi, 
war schon 3 mal in Ischgl und kann dir sagen das du diese Reifen nur brauchst nach 3 Wochen Dauerregen... 
Ich hatte bei meinen 3 Teilnahmen die unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen von nass bis Staubtrocken...
RoRo, RaRa, RaceKing oder MountainKing, mehr braucht es wirklich nicht. 
gerade im Anstieg zur Idalpe (~10km Teer) wirst du froh sein einen Reifen mit wenig Rollwiderstand zu haben. Auch die anderen Streckenabschnitte sind nicht so schwierig das man dort mehr Profil benötigen würde. 

Wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg. Dieses Jahr kann ich leider nicht dabei sein ...


----------



## Haferstroh (27. Juli 2013)

Ok, danke für die Info! Einen Anstieg dort in Ischgl kenne ich, daher den Smart Sam mit dem Mittelsteg, aber deiner Beschreibung nach dürfte auch der noch zu grobstollig sein.


----------



## luigiskalar (27. Juli 2013)

Servus  Jungs ,

Na welche Erfahrung habt ihr? Wann ist eine gute zeit bei der Abzweigung zum Greitspitz zu sein ? Ich denke 12uhr ist. Bestimmt schon zu spät .

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## marco.sz (28. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit,

ich starte dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal beim IIB und habe eigentlich die Langstrecke ins Auge gefasst. Wenn ich schon 750 Km anreise möchte ich auch ein bisschen Spaß haben. Mein Ziel ist das Ding zu finishen und in einer für mich guten Zeit zu bewältigen, was heißen soll so etwa in 6,5 Stunden. Was ich mich gerade frage ist was mache ich mit der Rückennummer, wenn ich mit Trinkrucksack fahre? An´s Trikot heften und unter dem Rucksack tragen oder direkt am Rucksack befestigen? 

 @luigiskalar
Zeitlimit für die Mitteldistanz ist 10:45, für die Langstrecke 12 Uhr.

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juli 2013)

So, dann wage ich es mal und fahre mit leichteren und feinprofilierteren Reifen, die sonst immer drauf sind.


----------



## venschla (28. Juli 2013)

Cornells schrieb:


> Hi,
> war schon 3 mal in Ischgl und kann dir sagen das du diese Reifen nur brauchst nach 3 Wochen Dauerregen...
> Ich hatte bei meinen 3 Teilnahmen die unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen von nass bis Staubtrocken...
> RoRo, RaRa, RaceKing oder MountainKing, mehr braucht es wirklich nicht.
> ...


 

Bin heute den Anstieg über die Idalpe zur Velillscharte gefahren. Und dann den Velilltrail.
Klar der Anstieg zur Idalpe (7km Teer, *klugscheißmodusaus*) schreit nach Racing Ralph oder ähnlichem, aber aufgrund des Velilltrails werde ich den Fat Albert nehmen. Bin den heute gefahren und auf dem Untergrund geht der Fat Albert um einiges besser. Gut, würde mit dem RaRa auch gehen, aber ich fühl mich dadurch sicherer.

Wir sehen uns Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigiskalar (28. Juli 2013)

Hi Marco ,

Ja danke, ich denke nur 12 Uhr wird schon extrem. Spät sein.
Wann sind die Fahrer die so 6h oder 6,5h brauchen an der Abzweigung ? Um 11uhr ? 11,30 Uhr ?

Ach eine Rückennummer gibt's nicht, hab ich noch bei keiner Mountainbike Veranstaltung bekommen, da ist die Nummer im mer am Lenker

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## luigiskalar (28. Juli 2013)

Hi Ventschla ,

Wie ist das Wetter zur zeit in ischgl ? Geil odr ? Grins

Gruß jürgen


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juli 2013)

Wetteraussichten sollen gut sein! 

Wo ist eigentlich die meiste Fahrtechnik gefragt auf der Langstrecke? 

Mir ist da auch noch nach einer Bachdurchfahrt ein brutal steiles Downhill-Stück in Erinnerung von meiner letzten Tour dort. Zwar nur Schotter, aber sowas von irrsinnig steil, dass ich abgestiegen bin. Keine Ahnung, wie ich da Bremskraft auf den Boden übertragen hätte lassen...


----------



## e.biemold (28. Juli 2013)

Beim Ironbike ist fast alles steil 

Der Bachdurchfahrt ist kurz vor dem Ziel.

Fahrertechnisch ist das stuck von ende der Salaasertrail unten nach Alp Trida das schwerigste.


----------



## venschla (29. Juli 2013)

Hey Jürgen, 

Wetter ist gut, trocken und warm. Soll aich so bleiben.


----------



## luigiskalar (29. Juli 2013)

Hi, 

Danke;-) 
Also beste Vorraussetzungen ;-)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## venschla (29. Juli 2013)

Heute ist es regnerisch mit Gewittern... Aber ab morgen ist wieder Sonne vorhergesagt. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es Samstag trocken ist


----------



## Blaschki (30. Juli 2013)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Ach eine Rückennummer gibt's nicht, hab ich noch bei keiner Mountainbike Veranstaltung bekommen, da ist die Nummer im mer am Lenker




In Ischgl gab es die letzten Jahre immer eine Rückennummer und 4 Sicherheitsnadeln um die Nummer am Trikot zu befestigen.

Am Lenker git es auch eine Nummer.


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Juli 2013)

Na dann, Hauptsache bei mir gibts keine Nullnummer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## venschla (30. Juli 2013)

Ankommen ist das ziel. Der anstieg zur idalpe ist wirklich sehr lang und ab der mittelstation verdammt steil...


----------



## luigiskalar (30. Juli 2013)

Oh ja , das sehe ich auch so. Ankommen das ist mein Ziel.
Ich finde so ein Marathon wie der Ironbike ist ein ritterschlag für ein Biker ;-)

Na bis Samstag , vielleicht sieht man sich.
Hab ein Schwarze Cube Htc ;-) mit Rothaus Werbung


Gruß 
Jürgen


----------



## venschla (30. Juli 2013)

Schwarzes haibike greed mit rot und weiß. 
Werde drauf achten ;-)


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Juli 2013)

Naja, lieber den Ironbike Langstrecke jetzt am Samstag bei angekündigtem Kaiserwetter als Langstrecken im eisigen Dauersiff bei extrem kniffligen Strecken wie in Neustadt oder Bad Wildbad. Ich finde, DA gehört noch mehr dazu!

Trotzdem hab ich ne Menge Respekt vor Samstag. Mich beruhigt, dass ich 2001-2003 jedes Jahr eine vergleichbare Distanz im Rennen gefahren bin und damals untrainierter war und dort keinen riesigen Einbruch erlitten habe.


----------



## luigiskalar (31. Juli 2013)

Servus,

ja Bad Wildbad ist schon sehr knifflig.
Wobei ich dort schade finde die Runde 3mal zu fahren.
Obwohl die Gegend in Bad Wildbad mehr hat, als die Runde !

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## ]:-> (2. August 2013)

venschla schrieb:


> Ankommen ist das ziel. Der anstieg zur idalpe ist wirklich sehr lang und ab der mittelstation verdammt steil...



Nichts hat mir jemals mehr Schmerzen in einem Marathon bereitet als dieser abartige Anstieg von Samnaun zurück nach Ischgl. Auch für den Kopf hammerhart, da erstmal die ganze Landschaft mit ansteigt und man einfach nur das Gefühl hat elendig eingebrochen zu sein. Idalpe ist dagegen ein Traumanstieg 
Viel Spass euch, kann leider dieses Jahr nicht dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## venschla (2. August 2013)

Ja,  von samnaun zurück zum palinkopf dürfte ziemlich heftig sein, das glaube ich dir gern! 
Aber ich für meinen teil werde nach der mittelstrecke schon komplett fertig sein. Langstrecke ist für mich (noch) ne nummer zu hart... 
Wir sehen uns morge.


----------



## luigiskalar (2. August 2013)

Vorallem glaube wird die Hitze am Schlussanstieg gnadenlos sein.
In Galtür hat es heut locker über 30 grad gehabt


----------



## venschla (2. August 2013)

Wenn ich dran denke, dass es in meiner Heimat heute 40° hatte, war es heute beim zusehen vom Palio doch recht angenehm


----------



## e.biemold (3. August 2013)

Heute zum fünften mal die Langstrecke absolviert. Bedingungen waren perfect.

Die Strecke ware etwas schwieriger als letzten Jahr. Nach dem Salaaser Trail gab es ein neuen Trail.

Hoffentlich nächsters Jahr wieder am Start.


----------



## venschla (3. August 2013)

mein erstes Mal beim Ironbike.
Mittelstrecke geschafft, nicht als letztes, Ziel erreicht.
Respekt für alle Finisher, insbesondere der Langstrecke !!!


----------



## luigiskalar (3. August 2013)

Hi,

Auch mein erstes mal beim Ironbike und die mittlere geschaft.
Jedoch war mir der Trail nach dem Gipfel zu anspruchsvoll.
Komplett geschoben.

Oder kurz vor ischgl (vor d. Tunnel) abartig steil!

Gott sei dann Heil angekommen ;-)


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Haferstroh (3. August 2013)

Heute mein erster Ironbike, und dann gleich Langstrecke. 82km und 3550hm hab ich gemessen (HAC4 pro) 

Mein allerheftigster Marathon, konditionell und (oft) fahrtechnisch das Äusserste fordernd. Nur noch brutal. Mein Respekt an den Sieger und alle anderen die ihm dicht auf den Fersen waren!

An einer der letzten Abfahrten noch im hochalpinen Bereich auch gleich mal schräg übern Lenker nen Abgang, mit beiden Händen abfangen und 1 Finger ordentlich verzogen.

Ein dickerer Reifen mit mehr Profil vorne hätte sich doch gelohnt, aber jetzt bin ich schlauer.


----------



## powderJO (4. August 2013)

glückwunsch an alle finisher - wäre auch gerne gefahren bei den bedingungen, ging leider nicht ... obwohl - wenn ich mir den brutalen anstieg vom samnaun aus zurück vorstelle bei der hitze .... aua ...


das der ironbike als technisch eher schwierig eingestuft wird, wundert mich allerdings ein wenig. auf der kurzstrecke gibt es seit letztem jahr nur den einen sausteilen trail bei der rückfahrt mathon - ischgl. der ist aber nur steil, nicht verblockt oder so. im letzten jahr haarig, da matschig und rutschig, im trockenen aber sicher schnell zu fahren.

 auf der mittleren strecke dann zusätzlich den veililtrail, da liegt zwar ab und zu ein bisschen viel geröll drin, um als echter flowtrail durchzugehen, aber so richtig schwierig finde ich das auch nicht, im oberen teil mit den anliegern doch immer noch recht flowig. danach kommt nix mehr schwieriges - ich weiß echt nicht, von welcher steilen stelle vor dem tunnel die rede ist? nach dem veililtrail gibt es doch nur noch hochgeschwindigkeits-schotterabfahrten mit der bachdurchquerung.

auf der langstrecke war ich schon seit 3 jahren nicht mehr - aber laut streckenplan hat sich da nix geändert. da gibt es nach dem letzten gipfel imho doch auch nur noch die eine hangquerung, die tatsächlich wenn man mit den kräften am ende ist, schwieriger zu fahren ist. danach doch auch nur noch geballer runter ins ziel.


----------



## TTT (4. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> glückwunsch an alle finisher - wäre auch gerne gefahren bei den bedingungen, ging leider nicht ... obwohl - wenn ich mir den brutalen anstieg vom samnaun aus zurück vorstelle bei der hitze .... aua ...


Das war wirklich aua! Die Hitze war ein echtes Problem, zumindest für mich!




powderJO schrieb:


> das der ironbike als technisch eher schwierig eingestuft wird, wundert mich allerdings ein wenig. auf der kurzstrecke gibt es seit letztem jahr nur den einen sausteilen trail bei der rückfahrt mathon - ischgl. der ist aber nur steil, nicht verblockt oder so. im letzten jahr haarig, da matschig und rutschig, im trockenen aber sicher schnell zu fahren.


Auf der Kurzstrecke ist das in der Tat der einzige knifflige Abschnitt. Leicht war der auch dieses Jahr in meinen Augen nicht. Der Untergrund war so trocken, daß er schon wieder rutschig war und schnell fahren war mal gar nicht möglich bei den Massen, die da runtergeschoben haben. Wenn man fahren wollte, mußte man schon sehr langsam und kontrolliert runter, um eine Kollision zu vermeiden...




powderJO schrieb:


> auf der mittleren strecke dann zusätzlich den veililtrail, da liegt zwar ab und zu ein bisschen viel geröll drin, um als echter flowtrail durchzugehen, aber so richtig schwierig finde ich das auch nicht, im oberen teil mit den anliegern doch immer noch recht flowig. danach kommt nix mehr schwieriges - ich weiß echt nicht, von welcher steilen stelle vor dem tunnel die rede ist? nach dem veililtrail gibt es doch nur noch hochgeschwindigkeits-schotterabfahrten mit der bachdurchquerung.


Ich denke es ist die Einfahrt nach Ischgl gemeint, die zunächst über eine Tragepassage in einen schwierigen Trail ging, der damit endete, daß man auf einer supersteilen Schotterpiste landete. War ungefähr so steil, wie die steilsten Stellen des obigen Trails.




powderJO schrieb:


> auf der langstrecke war ich schon seit 3 jahren nicht mehr - aber laut streckenplan hat sich da nix geändert. da gibt es nach dem letzten gipfel imho doch auch nur noch die eine hangquerung, die tatsächlich wenn man mit den kräften am ende ist, schwieriger zu fahren ist. danach doch auch nur noch geballer runter ins ziel.


Es hat da ein paar Trails drin, die man normalerweise ohne zu überlegen fährt. Wenn man allerdings so völlig im Eimer ist, erscheint selbst das als anspruchsvoll. Ich gebe zu ich habe einige Male geschoben. Verglichen mit den Marathons in Kirchzarten oder Albstadt sind die aber auf jeden Fall anspruchsvoll. Kommt also immer drauf an, mit was man vergleicht...


----------



## venschla (4. August 2013)

Ich qar froh,  dass ich den Trail oberhalb von Valzur und den Velilltrail vorher abgefahren bin. Beide nicht ohne,  aber trotzdem machbar. Das letzte Stück am Prennerhang vor dem Dorftunnel war allerdings echt grenzwertig an Steilheit, zumindest was mich angeht. 
Beim nächsten mal werde ich aber mjt 22er Kettenblatt starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (4. August 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist die Einfahrt nach Ischgl gemeint, die zunächst über eine Tragepassage in einen schwierigen Trail ging, der damit endete, daß man auf einer supersteilen Schotterpiste landete. War ungefähr so steil, wie die steilsten Stellen des obigen Trails.




tragepassage? man kommt aus dem veililtrail raus, dann geht es rechts weg über eine forstautobahn in den wald, ein stück skipiste runter sauschnelles stück, dann kommt irgendwann die  bachdurchfahrt und noch ein paar schotterkehren. dann über die brücke in den tunnel ... so war es zumindest im letzten jahr und die jahre davor ...


----------



## e.biemold (4. August 2013)

Kurz nach dem bachdurchfahrt gab es dieses Jahr ein Baustelle. Deshalb gab es dieses Jahr ein Tragepassage.


----------



## luigiskalar (4. August 2013)

Servus,

Ja aber dieses Jahr gab es unten in ischgl eine streckenänderung.
Da ging es auf einer schotterpiste so steil runter das ich beim schieben gerutscht bin.

Danke TTT, du verstehst mich.
Für mich der albstadt oder Kirchzarten eigentlich gut unterwegs ist. War das für mich gestern zu viel ;-)
Da war ich ein Hosen*******r 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (4. August 2013)

"ttt" hat die Streckenänderungen ganz gut beschrieben.
Auf der Langstrecke kam noch ein neuer Trail dazu. Früher ging´s nach dem Greitspitztrail kurz wieder bergauf und dann auf Schotterpiste Richtung Samnaun an der Alp Trida vorbei.
Dieses Jahr ging es nach dem kurzen Anstieg in einen weiteren "Flowtrail" bis zur Alp Trida. Der war witzig zu fahren, hat aber sicher 2 - 3 Minuten gekostet im Vergleich zur Schotterabfahrt. Insgesamt wertet es den Ironbike aber sicher noch weiter auf!


----------



## venschla (4. August 2013)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wann und wo die Ergebnisse online sind ?? 
Man ist von Sportident doch recht verwöhnt...


----------



## venschla (4. August 2013)

http://www.ischgl.com/media/presse/2013/13-08-03-nachbericht-ironbike/ergebnisliste.ironbike.pdf

Gut, dass wir drüber gesprochen haben ;-)


----------



## e.biemold (6. August 2013)

Von IschglTV: http://youtu.be/FBR-K58AuU8


----------



## venschla (7. August 2013)

Nächstes jahr wieder...


----------



## Haferstroh (7. August 2013)

Auf jeden Fall. Dann wieder Langstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvi83 (7. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Dann wieder Langstrecke.



wie wars?


----------



## venschla (7. August 2013)

Bis auf dass ich mit meiner Leistung nicht ganz zufrieden war, bin ich froh, dass ich die Mittelstrecke überhaupt geschafft habe. Ich weiß, da lächelt ihr drüber 
War extrem geil, so viele Teilnehmer, das Wetter top, mit Hitze hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme, und das ganze in einer traumschönen Landschaft !
Was soll ich sagen.... geil halt 

@ luigiskalar:
hab dich leider in den Massen nicht erkannt...


----------



## Haferstroh (7. August 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> wie wars?



Sagen wirs mal so: Habe bei der letzten Labe kaum noch den Colabecher hochheben können. Ohne witz, war echt so! 

Ansonsten alles hochalpin, viel Geröll und Abhänge, Bachdurchfarten, Altschneefelder, viel steil bergauf/bergab, fahrtechnisch nie langweilig, Flowtrails, Schlussabfahrt das Finale furioso (vor allem die letzten hm), nach 2200hm platt gewesen aber trotzdem noch 1300hm rauspressen müssen, zum nahenden Abschluss noch Abflug übern Lenker (das auffangende Schotterbett wurde seinem Namen aber nicht gerecht).

Jetzt das Kleingedruckte: Währenddessen schwört man sich "nie wieder", aber jetzt sage ich "unbedingt wieder"


----------



## Yvi83 (7. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so: Habe bei der letzten Labe kaum noch den Colabecher hochheben können. Ohne witz, war echt so!
> 
> Ansonsten alles hochalpin, viel Geröll und Abhänge, Bachdurchfarten, viel steil bergauf/bergab, fahrtechnisch nie langweilig, Flowtrails, Schlussabfahrt das Finale furioso (vor allem die letzten hm), nach 2200hm platt gewesen aber trotzdem noch 1300hm rauspressen müssen, zum nahenden Abschluss noch Abflug übern Lenker (das auffangende Schotterbett wurde seinem Namen aber nicht gerecht).
> 
> Das Übliche auch wieder: Währenddessen schwört man sich "nie wieder", aber jetzt sage ich "unbedingt wieder"



Du spinnst


----------



## TTT (7. August 2013)

Noch ein Rennbericht:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOmhUeUCYE8"]19. Ischgl Ironbike - Rennbericht - YouTube[/nomedia]

Was mich ehrlich gesagt wundert, wie vergleichsweise wenig Teilnehmer dort mitfahren.


----------



## TTT (7. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Jetzt das Kleingedruckte: Währenddessen schwört man sich "nie wieder", aber jetzt sage ich "unbedingt wieder"



Währenddessen "nächstes mal besser trainiert", aber jetzt sage ich "ging doch auch so"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (7. August 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> Du spinnst



Wie sagt ein Werkstattmeister bei fachlichen Herausforderungen, die einen erstmal verzweifeln lassen? 

_"Einfach kann jeder, aber *das*, das ist was anderes" _


----------



## luigiskalar (8. August 2013)

Respekt !! Die grosse Runde ist schon echt brutal !!
Mir hat schon die mittlere gelangt.

Vorallem war ich mit der Abfahrt "Vellillscharte" komplett überfordert.
Da hab ich locker eine Stunde verloren.
Mit dem Fahrer wo ich die ganze Zeit auf die Idalpe hochgefahren bin, war über eine Stunde schneller im Ziel.

Ich glaub ich brach für sowas ein geiles Fully 

Oder meint Ihr ist es mit nem 29er Hardtail auch einfacher da runter ?

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## venschla (8. August 2013)

@Luigi:
wie lange hast du denn insgesamt gebraucht für die mittlere ?
Bist du den Velilltrail zum ersten Mal gefahren ? 
Mir hat es wirklich geholfen, dass ich ihn vorher schonmal abgefahren bin... Ich bin da auch mit dem Hardtail runter. Es geht, auch zügig, aber ist echt anstrengend


----------



## luigiskalar (8. August 2013)

Servus venschla,

ich muss zugeben, ich war das letzte mal mit dem MTB 2010 in den Alpen (Livignio).
Die letzten Jahre bin ich sehr viel Rennrad gefahren.

Den Velliltrail bin ich Samstag beim Marathon das erste mal gefahren und ich habe es bereut, daß ich nicht schon Freitag mal mit der Gondel hoch bin und den Trail anzutesten.

5:15h (eine echt schlechte Zeit)

So kann ich das nicht stehen lassen, da muss ich nochmal teilnehmen.
Moralisch brauch ich dieses Jahr nochmal ein Event.
Werde bei uns in Münsingen starten 
Da sind die Trails einfacher 

Gruss
Jürgen


(ach und das stimmt, am Material kann es nicht gelegen haben)


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2013)

es liegt immer am material 


nächstes jahr bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## venschla (8. August 2013)

Na, immerhin noch 7min schneller als ich 
Ich kann das auch nicht so stehen lassen, also nächstes Jahr wieder. Während meines Ischglaufenthaltes (waren 10 Tage da), hab ich 1,5kg verloren, jetzt bin ich dabei, den Trend zu halten, mit 10kg weniger kommt man auch besser den Bergli hoch 

Du hast mich sicherlich irgendwann überholt, ich war der mit der Kamera auf dem Kopf...

Mal allgemein in die Runde, mit was für einer Übersetzung seid ihr gefahren ? Im Bezug auf den kleinsten Gang ??
Habe 24-36 drauf gehabt, ich denke nächstes Mal werde ich vorne ein 22er nehmen...


----------



## Twenty9er (8. August 2013)

Dieses Jahr war ich auch nicht dabei, da ich wusste, dass ich meine Zeit vom letzten Jahr in nicht annähernd erreichen würde.

Bin letztes Jahr mit einem 29er-HT gefahren mit der Übersetzung 38/24 und 11-36....ging gut.
Die Abfahrt von der Vellilscharte fand ich super zum Fahren mit passendem techn. Anspruch...hat absolut Spass gemacht

Vielleicht wieder 2014...


----------



## luigiskalar (8. August 2013)

Servus Ventschla,

ja mir ist jemand mit der Helmkamera aufgefallen.
Hätte ich das gewusst !
;-)


Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## venschla (8. August 2013)

Siehste, hätten wir unten gleich ein trinken können


----------



## XO-trail (11. Juli 2014)

hi, zusammen. war letztes jahr leider auch nicht in ischgl dabei. Bereite mich dieses jahr wieder ernsthaft auf die mittelstrecke vor. ehrgeiziges ziel währe schon mal die lange runde. doch wenn´s am abzweig ziept und kneift in den oberschenkeln ist es ratsam die geile abfahrt über den vellil zu nehmen.
Ist einer von euch dieses jahr am start.

gruß
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigiskalar (14. Juli 2014)

Servus,

Bei mir wird leider dieses Jahr nix. Müsste Unters Messer und hab 2  Monate Zwangspause ;-(

Viel Spaß und tolles Wetter  




Gruß


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juli 2014)

Wäre froh, wenn ich auf der Langen die letzten Mörderansteig zum Palinkopf ab Samnaun min. zu 75% fahrend bewältigen kann und auf den Abfahrten etwas weniger oft absteige. Höchstens 6:15h wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------

